# some new soft plastics



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

here are a few new plastic baits i have been working on this winter. They are all 4" long. cant wait till spring to test them out!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

very cool. love the curly tailed ones


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those are going to work great.


----------

